# Netgear WNDR4000 router port forwarding



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just purchased a Netgear WNDR4000 router and can't get port forwarding to work. The configuration screens are straightforward but the forwarding doesn't seem to work. It is replacing a Linksys WRT160N which handled port forwarding without any issues but I wanted to get one which supported dual-band wireless.

Has anyone else had experience with this router?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Netgear's discussion forums are pretty good. I saw one thread where remote management was set to use the same port the user was attempting to forward.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I checked there and didn't find anything useful. I have contacted Netgear technical support and they are looking into the problem but the first-level techs appear to be somewhat clueless. At least the ones I have spoken to don't have noticeable accents (my name Peggy) 

If I can't get it resolved in a few days, I'll return it to Amazon and look for something better.

I was using a Linksys WRT160N which handled port forwarding without any issues but the DHCP server would quit working every several days.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> I just purchased a Netgear WNDR4000 router and can't get port forwarding to work. The configuration screens are straightforward but the forwarding doesn't seem to work. It is replacing a Linksys WRT160N which handled port forwarding without any issues but I wanted to get one which supported dual-band wireless.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this router?


I just got this very router about a week ago and have had no problems with it whatsoever, including when I had to make sure it was configured to allow my VoIP service and my Slingbox to perform better.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Other than port forwarding it is working just fine, which make is all that more frustrating.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I searched the dd-wrt forums and although it is not yet officially supported, there are some unofficial builds for this model. I may just give that a try.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I searched the dd-wrt forums and although it is not yet officially supported, there are some unofficial builds for this model. I may just give that a try.


I installed dd-wrt but port forwarding still doesn't work. I also tried putting one computer in the DMZ but that didn't work either. Otherwise, both dd-wrt and the stock firmware work quite well. I wonder if there is some hardware issue at work here, but can't imagine what it would be.

I'm back to using the WRT160Nv2 (which won't run dd-wrt). It will port forward without any issues but every several days the DHCP server stops working and I need to remove/reapply power to get it working again.

I wonder if the Netgear firmware will re-install? if so, I still have a week or so to return it to Amazon.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

plug 160 into lamptimer.. set it to turn off/on in middle of night 
had a netgear running like that for years :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

houskamp said:


> plug 160 into lamptimer.. set it to turn off/on in middle of night
> had a netgear running like that for years :lol:


There's nothing like a hardware solution! :lol:

I did that with a computer which ran a server that would periodically lock up many years ago.


----------

